# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Geçmiş Yolsuzluklar Olur ki: Albayraklar'dan Erdoğan İtirafı

## bozok

*Geçmiş Yolsuzluklar Olur ki : Albayraklar'dan Tayyip Erdoğan İtirafı*

*Açık İstihbarat*
*19.09.2009*



Albayrak" sanıkları, İstanbul DGM'de verdikleri ifadelerde en büyük hayallerini açıkladılar: 

*Recep Tayyip Erdoğan'ı geleceğin başbakanı yapmak* 

Sanıklar amaçlarını gerçekleştirmek için Büyükşehir ve ilçe belediyelerini ihalelerle soyduklarını ve ihale talimatlarını Erdoğan'dan aldıklarını söylediler. 


İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediyesi'nden ve ilçe belediyelerinden Albayraklar A.ş'ye verilen metro, ulaşım ve inşaat ihaleleriyle ile ilgili yürütülen _"Temiz şehir Operasyonu"_ soruşturması kapsamında gözaltına alınan şirketin Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Mustafa Albayrak'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 14 kişi, dün çıkarıldıkları İstanbul DGM'de önemli itiraflarda bulundular. 

İstanbul Devlet Güvenlik Mahkemesi'nin talimatıyla başlatılan Albayraklar Operasyonu'nda üç günlük ek gözaltı süresi dün sona erdi ve sanıklar mahkemeye çıkarıldı. İstanbul Organize Suçlar Silah ve Kaçakçılık şube Müdürlüğü'ndeki sorguları tamamlanan, aralarında Albayrak Aş Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı ve Yeni şafak Gazetesi'nin sahibi Mustafa Albayrak'ın da bulunduğu 14 kişi, dün saat 10.45 sıralarında Beşiktaş'ta bulunan İstanbul DGM'ye getirildi. 

*MüFETTİş RAPORU ESAS ALINDI*

Bir polis minibüsüyle elleri kelepçesiz olarak Devlet Güvenlik Mahkemesi'ne getirilen Mustafa Albayrak, Harun Karaca, Necmi Kadıoğlu, Lütfiye Erdoğan, Tufan Mengi, İbrahim Karaca, Nuran Erdoğan, Hamit üelik, Nafiz Biber, Alican Balcı, Bahattin Aktaş, Remzi Uzun, Mehmet Karadeniz ve Hayrettin Kökbaş'ın ifadesi DGM Savcısı Abdülaziz üzaslan tarafından alındı. 

İfadeler, İçişleri Bakanlığı Müfettişi Candan Eren tarafından hazırlanan tevdii raporu doğrultusunda alındı. Sanıkların ifadelerinin alınması gece geç saatlere kadar devam etti. 


*GAZETECİLERE SALDIRDILAR*

Dün sabah saatlerinde DGM'ye getirilen Albayrak Aş sanıkları başta Recep Tayyip Erdoğan'ın Belediye Başkanlığı dönemindeki danışmanı Tufan Mengi olmak üzere duruşmaya izleyen basın mensuplarına saldırdılar. Sanıkların saldırı ve taşkınlıkları polis ekipleri tarafından güçlükle önlendi. Mengi bu sırada polislere de direndi. 


*TüM KİRLİ İLİşKİLER ORTAYA DüKüLDü*

Poliste yapılan sorgulamada şirket danışmanları ve çalışanları önemli itiraflarda bulundular. Bu itiraflar sırasında Albayraklar'ın "büyük hayali" de ortaya çıktı. İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediyesi eski Başkanı Recep Tayyip Erdoğan'ın danışmanı Harun Karaca ile İştirakler eski Daire Başkanı Necmi Kadıoğlu tek amacın Erdoğan'ın siyasi bir güç haline getirmek olduğunu itiraf ettiler. 

Karaca ve Kadıoğlu'nun poliste yaptıkları itiraflarla Albayrak şebekesinin bütün kirli ilişkilerini ve yasadışı işlerini itiraf ettikleri ileri sürüldü. Polis itiraflar doğrultusunda yaptığı operasyonlarda gerekli delillere ulaşmayı da başardı. 


*TALİMATLARI ERDOğAN VERDİ*

Edinilen bilgilere göre Karaca ve Kadıoğlu polis sorgusu sırasında verdikleri ifade ile yapılan her şeyin siyasi güç edinme amacına yönelik olduğunu itiraf ettiler. Albayraklar'ın yoktan varolduklarını, sahte belgelerle ihalelere girerek Büyükşehir Belediyesi'nden para hortumladıklarını ve hazırlanan ihale şartnamelerinin bile Erdoğan'ın talimatları ile Albayrak şirketler grubunun kazanacağı şekilde düzenlendiğini öne sürdüler. 


*MADDİ KAYNAK İüİN HİLELİ İHALELER*

Karaca ve Kadıoğlu'nun itiraflarında Albayraklar'ın, Erdoğan'ı Türkiye'nin gelecekteki başbakanlığına hazırlamak, kendilerini de Türkiye'nin sayılı işadamları arasına sokmak için maddi kaynağa ihtiyaç duyduklarını bunu da belediye kaynaklarını hileli ihaleler yolu ile hortumlayarak sağladıklarını ileri sürdüler. 



*İşte şok eden itiraflar:*


*1-Traktör ve bisikletleri taşıma aracı gösterdiler*

Albayraklar aralarında traktör ve bisiklet gibi araçların da bulunduğu 737 aracı, Fatih 28. Noter'de çalışan bir kadın aracılığı ile "son model taşıma aracı" gibi tescil ettirdiler. Bu sayede şirket, ihaleye girmesi için gerekli kriterlerini tutturdu ve belediyenin taşıma ihalelerine girdi. şirket, ihaleleri kazandı, ancak sahte belgeli araçların trafikte kullanım süreleri bile dolmuştu. 


*2-Naylon firmalarla sahte rakipler yarattılar*

Albayrak'In şirket muhasebecilerinden Nuran Erdoğan da verdiği ifadede, Albayraklar'ın naylon faturalar keserek şirket cirolarını yüksek tuttuklarını söledi. Erdoğan, Albayraklar'ın kendi isimlerinin fazla göz önüne çıkmaması için 3. kişilere kredibilitesi olmayan şirketler kurdurarak bu şirketleri ihalelere soktuklarını, fakat ihale konusu işleri yine kendi şirketlerine yaptırdıklarını itiraf etti. 


*3-Yapılmayan işler için büyük ödemeler*

şebeke, İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediyesi, Kağıthane Belediyesi ve Gebze Belediyesi yetkilileri tarafından siyasi ve sosyal görüşten kaynaklanan yakınlıkla ihalelere fesat karıştırmak sureti ile Albayraklar'a ihale kaynağı yarattı. Belediye yetkilileri, kendi araçlarını dahi bu şirket üzerinden makam aracı olarak gösterip belediyeden rant sağladılar. şebeke, belediyelerin ağaç dikimi park ve bahçelerin bakımı adı altında sağlıksız satın alımlara ve gerçeği yansıtmayan işlere büyük ödemeler yapmasını sağladı. 


*İşTE ALBAYRAK İTİRAFüILARI*

İstanbul Organize Suçlar Silah ve Kaçakçılık şube Müdürlüğü ile Devlet Güvenlik Mahkemesi'ndeki sorgular, Albayrak Aş sanıklarının korkunç bir kopmlo içinde olduklarını ortaya çıkardı. 

üzellikle İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediyesi eski Başkanı Recep Tayyip Erdoğan'ın başkanlık dönemindeki danışmanı Harun Karaca ile İştirakler eski Daire Başkanı Necmi Kadıoğlu, şok edici itiraflarda bulundular. 

Albayrak Aş muhasebecilerinden Nuran Erdoğan'ın itirafları da İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediyesi ve ilçe belediyelerindeki soygunlara açıklık getirdi. *Karaca ve Kadıoğlu, belediyeleri soymayı amaçlayan organizasyonun tek hedefinin halen AK Parti Genel Başkanı olan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan'ın gelecekteki başbakanlığa hazırlanması olduğunu söylediler.* 

Bu arada bu kirli organizasyonun bir diğer amacının da Albayraklar'ı Türkiye'nin sayılı işadamları arasına sokmak olduğu ifadeler sonunda ortaya çıktı. Ancak Mustafa Albayrak'ın Yönetim Kurulu Başkanlığı'nı yaptığı Albayrak Aş bu iş için naylon şirketler kullandığı da belirlendi. 


*BEDAş'ın faturalarını yaktılar*

Albayraklar'a ait Sistem İnşaat şirketi yetkilisi, Güngören, Sefaköy ve Bakırköy'de dağıtması gereken elektrik faturalarını yakarak boş bir arsaya attı 
Temiz şehir Operasyonu'nun sanıkları Albayrak kardeşlere ait Sistem İnşaat'ın Avrupa Yakası'nın elektrik dağıtım şirketi olan Boğaziçi Elektrik Dağıtım Aş'nin (BEDAş) elektrik sayaç okuma ve dağıtım işini de üstlendiği ancak şirket çalışanlarının faturaları dağıtmak yerine yaktıkları ortaya çıktı. 

*VATANDAşLAR şİKAYET ETTİ*

Vatandaşların şikayeti üzerine ortaya çıkan olay şöyle gelişti: Albayraklar'a ait olan Sistem İnşaat Turizm Sanayi A.ş, 2000 yılının Eylül ayında BEDAş'ın Güngören, Sefaköy ve Bakırköy ilçelerindeki elektrik sayaç okuma ve dağıtım işini ihale ile aldı. Vatandaşların _"fatura gelmediği"_ yönündeki şikayetleri bu ihale sonrasına rastlayınca BEDAş bir yazı yazarak Sistem İnşaat'ı uyardı ve durumun kontrol edilmesini istedi. Ancak aradan geçen süreye rağmen bu konuda bir ilerleme kaydedilemedi. 


*YARISI YANMIş FATURALAR* 

Olay Mayıs ayında, Gaziosmanpaşa Mahallesi sakinlerinin yaptığı bir ihbar ile açıklığa kavuştu. Boş bir arsada tomar tomar yarısı yanmış fatura bulundu. Sefaköy İşletme Müdürlüğü'ne ait faturalar olay yerinden alındıktan sonra bu faturaları dağıtmakla görevli Mustafa Sarıduman'ın ifadesine başvuruldu. Suçunu itiraf eden Mustafa Sarıduman faturaları dağıtmak için arabanın bagajına koyduğunu ancak orada unuttuğunu anlattı ve son ödeme tarihlerinin geçtiğini fark edince de yaktığını söyledi. 


*GüREVLİ RüşVET İSTEDİ*

İGDAş ve İSKİ'nin de fatura dağıtım işini üstlenen Sistem İnşaat yetkilileri olayın ortaya çıkarılmasından sonra saha elemanı Mustafa Sarıduman'la ilgili herhangi bir işlem yapmadan İSKİ'ye kaydırdılar. 
üte yandan, Güngören bölgesinde görevli Sistem İnşaat çalışanı Muhammet İlyas Turna ile ilgili olarak da bir konfeksiyoncu rüşvet istediği iddiasıyla Cumhuriyet Savcılığı'na suç duyurusunda bulundu. *Tufan Mengi ev kurşunlatmış*

"Temiz şehir" Operasyonu sanıklarından İstanbul Büyükşehir eski Belediye Başkanı Recep Tayyip Erdoğan'ın eski danışmanı Tufan Mengi ile ilgili ise halen Fatih Adliyesi'nde görülen bir tehdit davası ortaya çıkarıldı. 

Fatih Adliyesi'ndeki dosyaya göre Yeni şafak Gazetesi'ni Albayrak kardeşler ile birlikte satın alan ve anlaşmazlığa düşünce de hissesini satan Fatih Saraç, tehdit edildiğini ve kardeşinin evinin kurşunlandığını öne sürerek savcılığa suç duyurusunda bulundu. 

*Siyasi yasaklı Necmettin Erbakan'ın şeyhi olarak tanınan İmam Emin Saraç'ın oğlu ve BİM Marketler Zinciri'nin büyük ortağı olan Fatih Saraç, suç duyurusunda kendisinden haraç istendiğini öne sürdü.* Bunun üzerine Erdoğan'ın eski danışmanı Tufan Mengi ile tetikçisi olduğu ileri sürülen Yılmaz üelik hakkında dava açıldı. 

*3 Albayrak aranıyor*

İstanbul Organize Suçlar şubesi ve Mali polis tarafından bir haftadır sürdürülen Temiz şehir Operasyonu'nda el konulan 25 bilgisayar ve 6 kasada ele geçirilen evrakların Albayrak çetesinin işledikleri suçlarda kullandıkları belgeler olduğu ortaya çıktı. 

Albayrak kardeşlerden şebekenin organizasyonunu yaptığı belirlenen Ahmet Albayrak, Muzaffer Albayrak ve Nuri Albayrak halen polis tarafından her yerde aranmaya devam ediliyor. 

Bugüne kadar gözaltına alınan 14 sanık haricinde Saffet Albayrak, Kazım Albayrak, Başaran Tellioğlu, Osman Tellioğlu, Muzaffer Yaşar, Ahmet Kahraman, Murat İhsan Demirağ, Müslim Yavuz, şevket üzkarasu, Tayyar Koçak, Kazım Soylu, Sefer Salim Gündoğmuş, Abdullah Coşkuner, Halil Kurşun, Hayri Kır, Ahmet Aslantürk, Abdullah Ergün, Faruk Albayrakve Adem Altınsoy'u ifadelerine başvurarak serbest bırakmıştı.



(17 Eylül 2001 tarihli Sabah Haberi)

----------

